# Naruto and Hinata fanfic



## gadallarune732 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm working on a NaruHina fanfic, which has to deal with the development of Naruto's and Hinata's relationship, and the development of their characters. It is set in the time that Naruto returns from his training trip with Jaraiya. 
 My fanfic is called 'The Person I Admire' by yours truely Gadalla Rune (my penname). Here's a direct link to my story, I hope all you NaruHina lovers out there enjoy this story, and if you do read it, please review.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll check it out, but try not to make four threads for the same thing.


----------



## ddrussianinja (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm... Not bad.

Not incredibly original, but I like the pacing and your writing style. A lot of NaruHina fics lack those aspects. Hope to see the next chapter soon!


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 4, 2005)

I read it and its good. The only thing that I slightly frown upon is the Youma thing between a certain character.


----------



## Jongamer (Jan 10, 2006)

Man alot of people sure like to write Naruto+Hinata Fanfics. lol i decided to right my own too before i even saw this website. 

But im still working on it trying to space it out and everything and try to make the characters act more like they do in the comics and the show.
(note: I have not read all the comics ive on;y seen evey episode on american tv (cartoonnetwork) and only 2 of the comics out of shohenjump, so i dont know alot of what goes on.


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm... so this was where i originally posted this thread. thought it was in the other fanfic area, Konoha fanworks or something like that. Anywho, for those who wish to know, i'm updating my fic after a year of inactivity, and i hope you enjoy it. You can also check my other thread that i just posted in the other fanworks section of these forums, its longer than this one ^_^.


----------



## Naruhina417 (Apr 1, 2007)

I remember this fic, I read it awhile ago and put it in my favorites. I'm happy to see that you are going to continue it cause I really like it


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bow chika bow wow.  Jeez man they get wild on each other.  I finished Chapter 15 the homecoming present or something like that.  Yeah but seriously all they needed was barry white and they were set

WOOT 100 POSTS


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

_;o; so beautiful! You have me staying up late to read it! _


----------



## momo (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah i really like it! *curses self out for people not reading her fanfic*


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay.

Okay okay.

Where do I begin.

I was browsing NF and came across your thread. Figuring that I hadn't read fanfics in a while, I was like "Sure, why not?!"

So I started reading this fic about two nights ago on Sunday, my day off. I started at 7, I think. I read almost to chapter 20 in that sitting... til 2 am! I have a hectic schedule where I go to school and then right to work and then barely have an hour for myself at home before I conk out and sleep for only 5 or 6 hours at a time. ((Your review is in the spoiler ;3 Dont' want to ruin it for others. ^^))


*Spoiler*: __ 



That being said, it's amazing that a fanfiction could have kept me up from 7-2.  You're AMAZING. I'm sure you didn't need to be told but I'll say it again -- AMAZING.

I wonder, how did you get the idea of cutting Lee's arm off and will you be giving him a prosthetic arm? If not, it will, as he said, be something he'd have to work with. The prosthetic arm could be like Ed's automail! XD (They do, after all, have the technology! XD)

Anyway, you had me crying in these chapters. I felt it strange to have to cry over Naruto's death because I know he didn't die! I felt bad for Ino and the rest... it really hit home!

I cried when Sasuke died. I HATE SASUKE! How dare you make me cry for him! XD Just kidding. It was very... sad. Death is always difficult to deal with in a fiction. Choosing a character to kill off is always a difficult situation as well, because, well, everyone has their favorites. I mean, I think if Lee (who would look great with spiked hair ;3) died I would be devastated! 

Anyway, I find the story to be very intriguing. I do hope you'll continue writing more fiction after this one, though I understand full well how hard it is to write a fanfiction that has nothing to do with your previous ones! XD I used to write, believe it or not. Might get back into it... might not. I cannot capture the characters as you can, that's for sure. Your versions of the characters are so very well done and nicely drawn out. Certain aspects of them seem hard to believe, however, such as Hinata's strength as she has it now (though I thought about it today and wondered if you were making her act as she does when Naruto is not around? :3 We've seen that side of Hinata before! ^^) and Tenten and Neji's relationship is a little rushed (again, not like I"m complaining much, you've hit all my favorite pairings right on the head! )




I'm not sure if this went through on Fanfiction.net and there was a little more there too. Btw, I thought the cat was a two tailed demon, not a 7 tail. ^^ 

Keep it up! Love the story and can't wait to see more! ^^ Oh, and I"ll probably be drawing some pics for you ;3


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 4, 2007)

i read it from like 11 to 3 for 2 nights straight then finished it the next day.  It took me awhile because i kept taking short breaks cause my eyes started hurting after awhile from reading so much.

Well your story is very interesting and I must say it rocks.  You have turned this story into something fantastic.  Now lets just hope we dont have to wait for a year for the next chapter


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kewl, I'm getting more responses than last time I posted this! Oh and Naruhina417 I'll check out your fanfic and let you know what I think. I'm glad most of you are enjoying it. feel free to drop ideas and what not (just don't be too forceful or adamant about them ^_^)


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 13, 2007)

nice...very good fanfic (even though it took me near a week to read all that was on there when i had time =/) cant wait for an update


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2007)

Possibly the best Naruto fanfic I have ever read.  You sir are good.


----------

